# Small Budget: Want to convert a laundry room shed galvanized roof into a bedsit.



## dieselhead (1 Apr 2011)

Hi just looking for a bit of help and advice on how to tackle this in the best way possible as I am on a fairly small budget. 

It is only a small shed that is attached to the house currently being used as a shed/laundry room, it has a galvanized roof. 

I am planning on having a small bathroom in there to seeing as it can be plumbed easily as there are existing supply and waste from the washing machine and sink out there already. 

Any advice on planning permission (if its needed), how to insulate it to keep him as warm as possible, best place to buy anything I will need. 

Thanks Guys

p.s. any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## onq (2 Apr 2011)

As it stands it won't be compliant with the building regulations in any way.

A two inch /50mm waster outlet is not a four inch/ 100mm foul pipe.

No, you cannot connect a four inch fitting to a two inch pipe.

That is, assuming the waste is connected to anything.

Sounds very dodgy to me.


 ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied  upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal  action be      taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in       Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters  at      hand.


----------



## ajapale (3 Apr 2011)

OT posts removed and title reworked to remove OT material.

aj
moderator


----------



## onq (4 Apr 2011)

If its located to the side of the existing house - as opposed to being wholly behind it - the conversion may require planning permission.
You will need to rung your local planning officer up and discuss this matter with him and bring alone a map of some sort showing the outbuilding.

If its not proposed to link to this directly from the main house you may need to prepare arguments as to what exactly this is, since it would not be an extension.
If its not an extension to the main house it will more than likely need permission - converted sheds to habitable use is not part of the exempted development schedule.

In terms of materials, the first thing you may need to do is obtain a permission for what you're doing and this is going to cost you some money.
It is possible that the existing shed/laundry room has a proper foundation, but it is unlikely - so you're not converting really; it may be a total demolition and new build.

If you want to get second opinions for free you can, as I said talk to the planning officer, but they don't 'do' construction details - you need to speak to the Building Control Officer.
Building Control Officers seldom deal with buildings on an individual basis and you could be opening up a can of worms by talking to either of them - does the existing shed need permission?

 ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied   upon      as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal   action be      taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in        Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters   at      hand.


----------



## choccy (8 Apr 2011)

is it a case of ' rent out that shed quick to help pay the mortgage by sticking a loo in the corner ' or do you have serious plans and a budget ?


----------

